# Got a Job!



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yay! I survived day two of my new job. I have been out of college since Dec 08 and this is my first "real" job, ie professional career. Lets see if can hang in there.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## mkp1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome ! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Illusiveman (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats man, I find it particularly hard going for the talks with the boss before getting a job... and that first period of couple of days when all the coworkers are trying to meet you up.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

gj man


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Yay! You hang in there! You can do it, you can do it! Congrats! We're rooting for you hon!


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the job?


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

congrats!!  what's your new job?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome!!! What field do you work in?


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm working as a paralegal. I still feel totally lost, but I'm hanging in there. The people are nice and willing to help. I just don't know yet if this is going to work out as a career. For now I'm willing to give it some time, I mean a job is a job.


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats Intro


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations!! Keep at it, just stay calm and say I GOT THIS!!!

Much love!


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

introvert33 said:


> I'm working as a paralegal. I still feel totally lost, but I'm hanging in there. The people are nice and willing to help. I just don't know yet if this is going to work out as a career. For now I'm willing to give it some time, I mean a job is a job.


It's been a few weeks. How have things been? 

Congratulations on the job!


----------

